#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας σε παλιά οικοδομή

## makap

Το θέμα της σύστασης οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας σε υφιστάμενη πολυώροφη οικοδομή (με ή χωρίς αυθαίρετες κατασκευές) έχει συζητηθεί εκτενώς. Με βάση την αρχή που υποστηρίζω ότι, τα χιλιοστά επί του οικοπέδου μιας (μετά τη σύσταση,  ανεξάρτητης οριζόντιας) ιδιοκτησίας πρέπει να δίνουν τη δυνατότητα κατασκευής ιδιοκτησίας με το ίδιο εμβαδόν, στην περίπτωση ανακατασκευής της οικοδομής, η μέθοδος κατάρτισης του πίνακα κατανομής χιλιοστών πρέπει να στηρίζεται στα εμβαδά (ή, έστω, στους όγκους) των ιδιοκτησιών και των κοινόχρηστων χώρων.

Στην περίπτωση, όμως, μιας παλιάς οικοδομής που αφενός έχει κατασκευαστεί σε δύο φάσεις και συγκεκριμένα το πρώτο τμήμα (ισόγειο-καταστήματα και όροφος-διαμέρισμα) με πέτρινους περιμετρικούς και ενδιάμεσους τοίχους και το δεύτερο (1964), κατ' επέκταση του πρώτου σε ισόγειο και όροφο (διαμερίσματα στον ακάλυπτο), με σκελετό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα και τούβλα, αφετέρου περιλαμβάνει πχ α) στο ισόγειο, δύο καταστήματα (δηλαδή πλεονεκτικά από απόψεως εκμετάλλευσης) και ένα διαμέρισμα που βλέπει στον ακάλυπτο (μειονεκτικό), και β) στον όροφο, ένα διαμέρισμα που βλέπει στο πρόσωπο του οικοπέδου (πλεονεκτικό) και ένα διαμέρισμα που βλέπει αποκλειστικά στον ακάλυπτο (μειονεκτικό), και, επομένως, οι αξίες κάθε (μετά τη σύσταση, ανεξάρτητης) ιδιοκτησίας είναι σημαντικά διαφορετικές, μήπως θα πρέπει η κατανομή να γίνει με βάση την αξία τους;

Ένα δεύτερο ερώτημα είναι σχετικό με την παλαιότητα της οικοδομής, και ειδικότερα με το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί με τους ισχύοντες σήμερα κανονισμούς (αντισεισμικός, κτιριοδομικός κλπ) και, επομένως, θα δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα και θέματα σχετικά πχ με την στατική επάρκεια της οικοδομής, στην περίπτωση εξάντλησης του σδ (με επέκταση καθ' ύψος), πολύ περισσότερο, μάλιστα, αν συνυπολογιστεί και το γεγονός ότι η οικοδομή αποτελείται, στην πραγματικότητα, από δύο ανεξάρτητα, στατικώς, κτίσματα. Το ερώτημα, λοιπόν, είναι, αν είναι σωστή η σκέψη, να αποδοθεί ένας αριθμός χιλιοστών στον υπολειπόμενο σδ (προσοχή: όχι στο δικαίωμα υψούν), συναρτημένος ή όχι με την επιφάνεια του υπολειπόμενου σδ, και, για τους λόγους που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω, ώστε να θεωρηθεί αυτός ο αριθμός χιλιοστών ως μία ιδιοκτησία που θα ανήκει εξ αδιαιρέτου σε όλους τους συνιδιοκτήτες.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι, τα παραπάνω δεν αποτελούν μια συνηθισμένη και καθημερινή περίπτωση αλλά οι καλοί μηχανικοί στις δύσκολες ασκήσεις φαίνονται. Ευχαριστώ, εκ των προτέρων, όλους όσοι ασχοληθούν με τα συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα και καταθέσουν την άποψη και την εμπειρία τους.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Φίλε makap

Γενική τοποθέτησή μου:η σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας είναι ένα πονεμένο θέμα και ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ρευστό στην κρίση του κάθε μηχανικού.Η Νομοθεσία βασίζεται σε ανάγκες του 1929 (κ πιό πριν,λόγω Μικρασιατικής Καταστροφής κ Οικιστικού Προβλήματος της χώρας),στη συνέχεια εμπλέκεται με αντικειμενικές αξίες,Αστικό Κώδικα κ Προστασία της Ιδιοκτησίας,μετά με κατανομές θέρμανσης κ την αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια του 1985 να μαθηματικοποιηθούν οι δαπάνες ανάλογα με τα τετραγωνικά του κάθε διαμερίσματος σε πολυκατοικία χωρίς αυτόνομη θέρμανση κ τέλος με αναχρονιστικές θέσεις της Εφορείας.

Η θέση μου στο πρώτο σου ερώτημα:εν τέλει δεν έχει σημασία πόσο θα αξίζει η κάθε οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία στη Σύσταση,διότι για να συνδυάσεις ΟΛΟΥΣ τους παράγοντες που ανέφερα πιό πάνω πρέπει να είσαι ο Σολωμόντας!Αν,για παράδειγμα,πάρεις μία πολυκατοικία στο κέντρο της Αθήνας,όπου στο ισόγειο λειτουργεί το Metropolis κ οι όροφοι ούτε θέα έχουν,ούτε parking,ούτε στον ήλιο μοίρα,τότε τί πρέπει να γίνει?Επειδή το κατάστημα στο ισόγειο είναι χρυσορυχείο να μην έχουν χιλιοστά οι όροφοι?Εν τέλει,την Εφορεία δεν την ενδιαφέρει ούτε ο φέρων οργανισμός,την ενδιαφέρει να εισπράττει από ακίνητα ας είναι φτιαγμένα κ από *χώμα*.Γι αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο επιβάλλεται ν κάνει αυτοψίες,μήπως ανακαλύψει μέχρι κ το τελευταίο αυθαίρετο δομημένο τετραγωνικό μέτρο.

Όσο για το δεύτερο ερώτημά σου:Κ πάλι λέω ότι έιναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να βρεις τη χρυσή τομή στους παράγοντες 1.εμβαδού 2.ορόφου 3.αξίας (πραγματικής κ όχι αντικειμενικής,μπορεί ο 4ος όροφος να βλέπει θέα-πιάτο Ακρόπολη κ οι υπόλοιποι 3 τη μπουγάδα της κυρίας Λούλας,αυτός ο παράγοντας είναι αστάθμητος) 4.θέρμανση (πλέον το θέμα λύνεται με θερμιδομετρητές,αλλά σχεδόν καμία από τις πολυκατοικίες μέχρι το 2005 δεν έχει.........βάλε με το νου σου δηλαδή μία οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία που υπερέχει πολύ των άλλων στο πετρέλαιο πόσα θα πρέπει να δίνει,άσχετα εάν μετράει κ η κατανάλωση........) 5.η Εφορεία που ΔΕΝ θα εισπράττει αρκετά από τις μεταβιβάσεις των υπολοίπων ιδιοκτησιών, 6.ύπαρξη ή όχι θέσης στάθμευσης που ανεβάζει ή όχι την αξία του ακινήτου (σου θυμίζω 1985 με pilotis=κοινόχρηστος χώρος που ανήκει σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους συνιδιοκτήτες κ ύστερα Pilotis=ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΗ θέσεων στάθμευσης προκειμένου να επιτραπεί η ανέγερση της οικοδομής.*Εν τέλει η Pilotis σε ποιόν ανήκει?*Κ επίσης γιατί δεν εφαρμόζονταν κ παλαιότερα οι προδιαγραφές των θέσεων για τις πράξεις garage?------->*ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΤΑΤΟ ΣΦΑΛΜΑ Ο ΜΗ ΠΡΟΣΔΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ σε ποιόν ανήκει η Pilotis,κάτι που αποκαλύφθηκε με το Νόμο Σουφλιά,είναι αποκλειστικής χρήσης ή όχι?Διότι αν δεν είναι,ΠΩΣ δεσμεύονται prive θέσεις στάθμευσης σε ένα χώρο κοινόχρηστο?Με πιάνεις?*).Νομίζω ότι για να γίνει *σωστά* μία Σύσταση,πρέπει να συμβουλευόμαστε κάθε φορά την Πυθία ή τον Κάλχα!Αλλά κ πάλι,ποιός σου λέει ότι όπως την σύνταξες εσύ,αυτή η λύση είναι κ η μοναδιαία?Αφού ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν αντικειμενικοί κανόνες,ή όταν υπάρχουν ΕΜΠΛΕΚΟΝΤΑΙ μεταξύ τους!

Πάρε για παράδειγμα την παλιά πόλητης Κέρκυρας:πολυκατοικίες με φέροντα οργανισμό τουβλέτα,με διαφορά παλαιότητας του ισογείου με τον 5ο όροφο τουλάχιστον 150 χρόνια.Αυτός που έκτιζε τον 2ο όροφο,αγόραζε από τον 1ο ΟΛΟ το δικαίωμα υψούν,έφτιαχνε τον όροφό του ΚΑΙ τη στέγη με δαπάνη του,μετά από 50 χρόνια ερχόταν ο 3ος,αγόραζε ΟΛΟ το δικαίωμα υψούν κλπκλπ, κ αυτό γινόταν με κανονισμούς της Βενετσιάνικης Πολεοδομίας 700 χρόνια πριν οποιοδήποτε κανονισμό για σύσταση ορ.ιδ.
Εκεί τώρα ΠΩΣ πρέπει να κινηθεί κανείς?Άντε να βγάλει ο Κερκυραίος Μηχανικός άκρη........διότι,ενώ όσο ανεβαίνεις όροφο ανεβαίνει η αξία,τόσο κατεβαίνει λόγω θέρμανσης..........*αλλά αν το ισόγειο είναι κατάστημα-χρυσορυχείο κ ταυτόχρονα η παλαιότητά του είναι ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλύτερη από τον τελευταίο όροφο.............?*

Τέλος,έχω να πώ,ότι αν η ΠΡΩΤΗ σύσταση σε κάθε ακίνητο δεν γίνει σωστά,μία ζωή λάθος θα είναι,αφού πλέον στα περισσότερα συμβόλαια ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ η τροποποίηση της αρχικής όσον αφορά τις ψήφους,κ μετά ΔΕΝ βρίσκεται συμβ/φος ΚΑΙ έφορος να δεχτούν τροποποίηση...........*Εδώ μπαίνει κ ΑΛΛΟ ένα θέμα που θα τα βρει σκούρα ΚΑΙ το ΠΑΣΟΚ με τους ημιυπαίθριους:ακόμα κ με ΜΣΔ,ΠΩΣ θα γίνουν οι τροποποιήσεις των Συστάσεων στα ακίνητα που νομιμοποιούν τους Η/Χ,αφού σχεδόν σε όλα ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ η τροποποίηση των υπαρχόντων ψήφων?* :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: .όλα αυτά τα θέματα μαζεμένα είναι η τοποθέτησή μου!

Την καλημέρα μου κ τα σέβη μου φίλε!

----------


## makap

Φίλε *zavi*,
Αρχικά, θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω, ιδιαίτερα, όχι μόνο για την αμεσότητα της απόκρισης αλλά και για την ουσία και γνώση που προσφέρεις.

Έχεις δίκιο στο θέμα ότι, η χρησιμοποίηση του συστήματος προσδιορισμού της αντικειμενικής αξίας ιδιοκτησίας για σκοπούς άλλους από τον προσδιορισμός της φορολογητέας αξίας, δεν είναι η καλλίτερη μέθοδος. Έχει, όμως, χρησιμοποιηθεί, κατά κόρο, πολύ περισσότερο μάλιστα όταν σκεφτούμε ότι, η χρησιμοποίηση μιας άλλης, περισσότερο επιστημονικής, μεθόδου είναι αφενός απαιτεί μεγάλη έρευνα και αναζήτηση στοιχείων αφετέρου είναι δυσνόητη για τους ιδιώτες και περισσότερο για νομικούς και δικαστές.

Στο δεύτερο ερώτημα, ξέφυγες λίγο, ως φύσει παρορμητικός, και επεκτάθηκες σε γενική περίπτωση σύστασης Ο.Ι. και όχι στη συγκεκριμένη που περιγράφω, η οποία, επαναλαμβάνω είναι παλιά οικοδομή, χωρίς pilotis, χώρους στάθμευσης, υπόγειο κλπ.

Μου άρεσε η ανάλυσή σου, με το παράδειγμα της Κέρκυρας, την οποία υπεραγαπώ και επισκέπτομαι σχεδόν κάθε χρόνο, και ειδικότερα το τμήμα της ανάλυσης για τη δόμηση των πανύψηλων και πολυώροφων κτιρίων της παλιάς πόλης, γιατί, έμμεσα δίνεις την ευκαιρία στους νέους συναδέλφους, από την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα, να μάθουν λίγα από τα στοιχεία της διαχρονικής προόδου, πολιτισμού και εξέλιξης που έζησαν οι κάτοικοι των Επτανήσων, από την Ενετική κατοχή, την περίοδο που η υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα βρισκόταν κάτω από την Οθωμανική κατοχή.

Σωστή και η διάσταση που αναφέρεις για το μεγάλο πρόβλημα των ΗΧ.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Στο δεύτερο ερώτημα, ξέφυγες λίγο, ως φύσει παρορμητικός, και επεκτάθηκες σε γενική περίπτωση σύστασης Ο.Ι. και όχι στη συγκεκριμένη που περιγράφω, η οποία, επαναλαμβάνω είναι παλιά οικοδομή, χωρίς pilotis, χώρους στάθμευσης, υπόγειο κλπ.


makap να τοποθετηθώ αποκλειστικά για το δεύτερο ερώτημά σου-χρησιμοποιώντας τη μέθοδο της μαιευτικής:το κτίριο *πολεοδομικά* είναι ένα ενιαίο?Τότε αντιμετωπίζεται κ *φορολογικά* ως ένα ενιαίο.Κατά συνέπεια,ο προϊστάμενος εφορειακός των φόρων μεταβιβάσεων ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να έχει τις δικές σου γνώσεις για να καταλάβει το καταπληκτικό σκεπτικό σου.Η δική μου γνώμη λοιπόν είναι να υπάρχουν χιλιοστά για δικαίωμα υψούν ανάλογα με το τί *πρόκειται* να κτιστεί στην πραγματικότητα,όχι δηλαδή με το Σ.Δ. που απομένει........*Εδώ,όπως πολύ καλά ξέρεις,θίγεις έμμεσα κ δικαιώματα-αξία πώλησης για ΜΣΔ!!!!!*Όντως είναι ΠΟΛΥ καλό το ερώτημά σου!*Το δικαίωμα υψούν συν τοις άλλοις,δεν σημαίνει χιλιοστά μόνο για προσθήκη καθ' ύψος,εγώ το έδωσα πρόσφατα σε μία τροποποίηση σύστασης για ισόγεια κλειστή θέση στάθμευσης που νομιμοποιήθηκε,η οποία όμως λόγω ΓΟΚ ΔΕΝ προσμετράται στο Σ.Δ.-άρα ΔΕΝ ''τράβηξε'' κ συντελεστή!!!
* 
Κατά συνέπεια,εγώ δεν θα βασανιζόμουν,θα ακολουθούσα την πολύ *απλή*,*τυποποιημένη* κ *πεπατημένη* οδό να κάνω τη σύσταση όσο πιό απλή γίνεται,έτσι ώστε να την κατανοήσει 1.Ο Συμβ/φος 2.Η Εφορεία 3.Ο Δικηγόρος ενός μελλοντικού αγοραστή  4.Ένας ιδιώτης που καταλαβαίνει ελάχιστα, 5.Ο υποθηκοφύλακας που μεταγράφει.

Θα ήμουν Κύριος με Κ κεφαλαίο στη δουλειά μου?------->*ΝΑΙ*
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με αμφισβητήσει?*Πιθανόν*,αν είχε τις δικές σου γνώσεις------->άρα ελάχιστοι έως κανένας στη χώρα μας.... :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  :Γέλιο:  :Cool: 

Επίσης,είναι λίγο ανούσιο να τρέχουμε στο μέλλον να εξηγούμε το σκεπτικό μας (που το δικό σου έχει λογική αλλά όχι πρόσφορο έδαφος να βγάλει καρπούς...) για μία δουλειά (σύνταξη πίνακα σύστασης οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών),η οποία δεν αμοίβεται όσο θα έπρεπε (δεν είναι κ η μοναδική...),οπότε το ερώτημά σου πλησιάζει περισσότερο στην *φιλοσοφί*α,παρά την *πράξη*.*Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου* με το σκεπτικό σου,αλλά στην πράξη είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα.

Τέλος,αν όντως έρχεσαι Κέρκυρα,να με πάρεις τηλ να σου φτιάξω παστιτσάδα ωρέ μάτια! :Γέλιο:

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Το ερώτημα, λοιπόν, είναι, αν είναι σωστή η σκέψη, να αποδοθεί ένας αριθμός χιλιοστών στον υπολειπόμενο σδ (προσοχή: όχι στο δικαίωμα υψούν), συναρτημένος ή όχι με την επιφάνεια του υπολειπόμενου σδ, και, για τους λόγους που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω, ώστε να θεωρηθεί αυτός ο αριθμός χιλιοστών ως μία ιδιοκτησία που θα ανήκει εξ αδιαιρέτου σε όλους τους συνιδιοκτήτες.


makap,κατόπιν κουβέντας για την περίπτωση ενδιαφέροντος,η ετυμηγορία είναι η εξής:

Το να μοιράσεις τις ιδιοκτησίες σύμφωνα με την αξία δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει κ μεγάλο αποτέλεσμα.Πες ότι δίνεις παραπάνω χιλιοστά στις ιδιοκτησίες που βρίσκονται σε μειονεκτική θέση.Εξισώνεις έτσι την αξία τους σε σχέση με αυτές που βρίσκονται σε πλεονεκτική?Δεν νομίζω........διότι ο πίνακας της σύστασης *ΠΩΣ* μπορεί να συμβάλλει στην *αγοραστική* αξία?Εν τούτοις,σου λέω μία ιδέα,μήπως ενισχύσεις με χιλιοστά τις ιδιοκτησίες χαμηλής αξίας ΚΑΙ δώσεις εξ' αδιαρέοτου τον εναπομένοντα Σ.Δ. *ΜΟΝΟ* στους ιδιοκτήτες που παίρνουν τις χαμηλής αξίας ιδιοκτησίες(για μελλοντική πώληση ΣΔ αν ισχύσει η ΜΣΔ....)Φυσικά,για αυτή την περίπτωση,θα δώσεις χιλιοστά στο Σ.Δ. όσο ακριβώς βγαίνει,όχι μικρότερο ούτε αυθαίρετο νούμερο.Αν κ πάλι δεν σου βγαίνει ''δίκαιη'' κατανομή,τότε οι συνιδιοκτήτες πρέπει να τραβήξουν κλήρο για το ποιός θα πάρει το διαμέρισμα του ακαλύπτου κ ποιός το μαγαζί......(μη σου πώ ότι αυτή θα είναι κ η ετυμηγορία,κ συνάμα χρηματική αποζημίωση σε αυτόν που θα είναι άτυχος......)

Μα τους Θεούς φίλε ΣΤ' ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ λυπάμαι που δεν έχω μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία να σου έλυνα το θέμα........... :Λυπημένος: 

Διότι,εδώ έχεις *το ακριβώς αντίθετο πρόβλημα* της σύστασης:ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μοιραστούν *ισάξια* οι ιδιοκτησίες,κάτι που εκ των πραγμάτων είναι αδύνατον *και δεν εξαρτάται από τη σύσταση!**Εναντιώνεσαι ουσιαστικά στους ''κανόνες'' της Σύστασης,που θέλουν τις ιδιοκτησίες υψηλότερης αγοραστικής αξίας με μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό έναντι αυτών με τις χαμηλότερες.......*

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Να συμπληρώσω κι εγώ το 2ο ερώτημα του  makap, καθώς μου ετυχε κάτι παρόμοιο κι έχω αντίστοιχο δίλλημα.Συμφωνώ με ζάβι πάντως, όλα είναι στην κρίση μας και καλό για όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους θα είναι να τ απλοποιούμε.

Οικόπεδο Ε=133 μ2 με *ισόγειο* κτίσμα επιφάνειας 113 μ2.Όταν βγήκε η άδεια, η επιτρεπτόμενη Κάλυψη=85%.(τώρα Κάλυψη=60%).

1.Τώρα που καλούμαι να κάνω τη σύσταση, αν κατανείμω το υπολοιπο της δόμησης 99,80μ2 (Σ.Δ. = 1,6) σαν *δικαίωμα υψούν*,θα δημιουργήσω μόνο έναν όροφο('Α Όροφος) επιφάνειας 99,80 μ2, ο οποίος όμως θα υπερβαίνει την τωρινή επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη που είναι 133x0,60=79,80μ2.

2.Αν υπολογίσω το υπολοιπο της δόμησης 99,80μ2 με την επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη, τότε θα δημιουργηθεί υπόλοιπο 99,80-79,80=20,00μ2 το οποίο θα πάει στον Β' Όροφο.Πέρα απ το γεγονός οτι πρακτικά-κατασκευαστικά δε γίνεται στο υπάρχον κτίσμα του '72 προσθήκη 2 ορόφων καθ ύψος,χαραμίζονται και 20μ2 τα οποία δεν μπορούν ν αξιοποιηθούν.

Αποφάσισα λοιπόν την 1η λύση.

----------

